# HILFE! Lacie Network Space



## Ledge (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Hab mir letzte Woche ein 500GB Lacie Network Space gekauft um u.a. meine Ordner vom PC auf mein Laptop zu spielen. Vom PC aus (Windows XP und Zyxel Modem) klappte der Transfer aufs HDD. Nun bin ich in England und hab folgendes Problem: Die Installation der Lacie Software (Ethernet Agent) sowie des HDD (übers Zyxel Modem) klappte scheinbar reibungslos. Mein Sony Vaio Laptop mit Windows Vista erkennt die Festplatte. Über Ethernet Agent gelange ich auch in den "Web Access..." Bereich. Doch um an meine Dateien zu kommen muss ich "Connect manuelly..." wählen und dort liegt das Problem. Ich kann diese Funktion zwar anklikken doch es passiert nix! Demnach bleibt mir der Zugang auf meine Ordner verwehrt - die ich aber dringend brauche! Gibt es vielleicht eine alternative Software?
Ich bin kein Computerexperte. Falls ich also unpräzise war bei der Problembeschreibung, dann macht mich bitte darauf aufmerksam...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bin gerade ziemlich aufgeschmissen hier

lg,
Ledge


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Du greifst von Standort A auf deine Netzwerkfestplatte am Standord B zu, oder? Standort A ist hierbei England, Standord B dein Zuhause in Deutschland. Ich hoffe, ich habe dich soweit richtig verstanden. 

Möglicherweise läuft die Verbindung über einen Port, der seitens ISP / Router aber gesperrt ist. Das Webinterface läuft über Port 80, nehme ich an. Der ist standardmäßig generell "offen" für Anfragen. Eventuell läuft aber die eigentliche Verbindung über einen anderen Port, der vorher geöffnet werden muss. Daher wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob du überhaupt hinter einem Router o.Ä. sitzt. Denn dann müsste man dort noch etwas konfigurieren.

Falls ich dich falsch verstanden haben sollte, dann müsstest du mir dein Problem nochmal genauer erläutern. ^^


----------



## Ledge (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi uuodan,

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich hab die Festplatte hier neben dem Laptop stehen Verbunden sind beide mit einem Netgear Rangemax Wireless Router. Über welches Port das Webinterface läuft hab ich nicht herausfinden können?


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Das WebUI sollte über Port 80 (HTTP) laufen. Du kannst nun also nicht auf die Daten der HD zugreifen, obwohl sie im LAN als "Freigabe" angezeigt wird?! Hast du eventuelle Berechtigungen gesetzt? Wenn die Platte im LAN nicht erreichbar ist, dann ist das Port-Problem eher nicht gegeben. Da muss es an deiner anderen Stelle hängen. Daher habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Hat die Festplatte eine Benutzerverwaltung?
2. Wie sieht die Sache mit dem Interface aus? Muss man sich da einloggen?
3. In wie weit sind Freigaben im LAN sichtbar / erreichbar?
4. Eine genaue Modellbezeichnung wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ledge (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, ich kapier dein Post leider nicht da ich mit den Fachbegriffen nicht vertraut bin... Ich versuchs mal so: Lacie hat ein eigenständiges Programm beigelegt, das den Zugriff auf die Festplatte ermöglichen soll. Mit dieser Software komme ich problemlos in in die "administration pages" (wo ich u.a. sehe, wieviel Platz auf dem HDD noch verfügbar ist bzw. diesen neu starten kann etc.). Doch wenn ich mit der gleichen Software auf meine Ordner zugreifen möchte, dann passiert nix. Ich klikke auf "connect manuelly" (wie im Handbuch beschrieben) und es kommt nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung. Wie gesagt, der HDD wird vom Laptop und dem Lacie Ethernet Agent erkannt!


----------



## Ledge (2. Oktober 2008)

Das Programm mit dem ich auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann, funktioniert wohl nicht. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit/alternative Software, an meine Daten zu kommen?


----------



## dmed (10. November 2008)

guten abend,
ich habe mir heute auch die lacie network space 500gb gekauft. ich musste leider nach dem anschließen gleich feststellen, dass aus dem gehäuse ein unerträgliches fiepen kommt. die platte steht bei mir auf dem schreibtisch und selbst bei laufendem desktoprechner mit massivem lüftergeräusch, kann ich das fiepen hören. beim arbeiten mit dem notebook nervt es tierisch.
kann jemand, der auch diese festplatte besitzt dieses fiepen bestätigen oder glaubt ihr da ist was nicht in ordnung? dann tausche ich die nämlich morgen gleich mal um.
vielen dank für eine schnelle antwort


----------



## Eichman (10. Juni 2009)

Tach auch,
ich benutze auch eine Lacie Network Space 1TB in meinem Netzwerk und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich zeitweise keinen Zugriff habe. Ich habe meine Outlook Dateien und MS Money Dateien auf die Openshare gelegt. Wenn ich jetzt Outlook öffne, kann ich ganz normal meine eMails abrufen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit stehen die Ordner von Outlook nicht mehr zur Verfügung und ich muss Outlook schließen. Nach erneutem Öffnen geht es wieder. Das passiert auch bei MS Money. Größere Filme über 1GB kann ich auch nicht über den Media Player abspielen. Weiß da jemand Rat???
Ich benutze eine Fritz Box als Router


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2009)

Boah! Da habgt ihr aber gaaaaanz tief gegraben .

@Eichmann: Ist die HDD über WLAN angebunden? Nen paar Infos zu diener Konfig wären Ratsam .


----------



## Eichman (24. August 2009)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät melde.
Die HDD ist im LAN angemeldet mittels Kabel an die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI). Ich habe die neuste Firmware drauf. Ich habe der Netzwerkplatte immer die gleiche feste IP-Adresse zugewiesen. Trotzdem "verschwindet" die Platte immer mal kurz, sodass Outlook die Daten nicht mehr finden kann und ich Outlook neu starten muss. Bitte melde Dich, wenn Du mehr Informationen brauchst, um mir zu helfen.


----------

